# "Proxyseite" erstellen?



## KotiMcKot (23. September 2008)

Hey hab mal wieder ne Frage... und mal wieder ne ziemlich komplizierte!

Ich möcht eine Seite wie z.B. http://onlythistime.com erstellen.

1. Ist das legal? Müsste eig. oder?
2. Wie erstell ich die Seite 

MfG

Ochi


----------



## joschi70 (24. September 2008)

Hi Ochi,

kommt darauf an, was du auf dem Server zur Verfügung hast.
Wenn Du eigene CGIs ausführen kannst, könnte dies eine Möglichkeit sein: 

http://www.jmarshall.com/tools/cgiproxy/

Denke schon, dass so ein Anonymizer legal ist, aber ich bin kein Jurist 

Ciao
joschi


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. September 2008)

Richtig anonyme Proxies sind seltener als normale Proxies. Das liegt daran das DU für den Mist verantwortlich bist, der darüber getrieben wird ( z. B. site hacks durchführen, kinderpornografie angucken). Ich persönlich würde keinen anonymen Proxy für andere Leute anbieten, bzw. einen nicht anonymen proxy verwenden der zumindest ip/zeit loggt.


----------



## KotiMcKot (24. September 2008)

Ok, danke erstmal. Kann ich eine Seite wie http://onlythistime.com auch erstellen ohne das ich einen Proxy benutze. 
Also so dass die Seite über meine Adresse läuft. 
Bsp.: Ich geb http://www.MeineHp.de/ano.php?site=www.google.com ein umd komme auf Google und in der Adressleiste steht noch MeineHp.de.
Mir geht es nicht so um die Proxys...


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. September 2008)

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe geht das ganz einfach mit einem Frame. Deine HP lädt einfach die Seite die in der URL angegeben wird in den Frame. Fertig.

Ich habe einfach mal ein Beispiel gegoogelt.


----------



## KotiMcKot (24. September 2008)

Ok Danke werd ich mal ausprobieren...


----------



## KotiMcKot (24. September 2008)

Ich mach ich jetzt so eine Leiste, in die ich die Adresse eingeben kann. Und dass ich dann dort drauf geht?

Ich hab es jetzt eigentlich schon geschafft also DANKE! Die Leiste ist jetzt nur Zusatz 

MfG

Ochi


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. September 2008)

Das machst Du am besten mit einem Formular und liest die eingegebene Adresse per PHPs $_GET aus und verarbeitest die für den Darstellungsframe weiter .



KotiMcKot hat gesagt.:


> Ich mach ich jetzt so eine Leiste, in die ich die Adresse eingeben kann. Und dass ich dann dort drauf geht?
> 
> Ich hab es jetzt eigentlich schon geschafft also DANKE! Die Leiste ist jetzt nur Zusatz
> 
> ...


----------



## KotiMcKot (9. Oktober 2008)

Ok... das mit dem Formular werd ich noch hinbekommen.

Aber kann mir jemand sagen wie ich verschlüsselt auf die Seite zugreifen kann?
Wie z.B. bei http://webproxy.ch/

In der Adresszeile steht ein Code. Wie krieg ich es hin das bei mir auch ein Code generiert wird. Weiss das jemand?

Gruß

KotiMcKot


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Oktober 2008)

Wozu brauchst Du einen "Code", wenn Du noch nicht einmal weißt wozu der auf webproxy.ch da ist? Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber ich sehe darin keinen Sinn.
Dieser "Code" hat keinen praktischen Sinn, außer vielleicht die Adresse in der URL zu "verschleiern". Es scheint sich um so etwas wie einen Hash zu handeln.

Finde Du erst einmal heraus wozu Du das brauchst und stelle dann eine konkrete Frage.
Ich könnte Dir erzählen wie Du einen Code in die URL generierst, aber das wird Dir nicht wirklich helfen.




KotiMcKot hat gesagt.:


> Ok... das mit dem Formular werd ich noch hinbekommen.
> 
> Aber kann mir jemand sagen wie ich verschlüsselt auf die Seite zugreifen kann?
> Wie z.B. bei http://webproxy.ch/
> ...


----------

